
Suez Canal Fires Back: Vast Majority of Ships Not Taking Cape of Good Hope Route - protomyth
https://gcaptain.com/suez-canal-fires-back-vast-majority-of-ships-not-taking-cape-of-good-hope-route/
======
protomyth
I would guess this is a response to
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11227230](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11227230)
[http://www.bbc.com/future/story/20160303-cheap-oil-is-
taking...](http://www.bbc.com/future/story/20160303-cheap-oil-is-taking-
shipping-routes-back-to-the-1800s)

